# Capitalism  und  Capitalism  2 - Deutsch



## BladeWND (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi ihr!
gibt es irgendwo Capitalism 1 und auch 2 auf Deutsch zu kaufen? Ich finde gerade Teil 2 nicht, oder es fehlen die Angaben ob das Spiel auf Deutsch ist.
Bei GOG gibt es leider beide nur in englisch. Oder findet man irgendwo die deutsche Sprach - Datei? Ich suche jedenfalls bis heute erfolglos 

Gruß
Sascha


----------

